# Buy a car



## nhs84 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi all

We're moving to Paros permanently in May. (UK citizens.)
We've already started renting a house from November 2014 and we have our AFM tax number.

Every month until May we are also 'popping' over as we start moving things to the house and getting settled.
There is a car we'd like to buy in Athens now.

Do we need a residence permit too?
I thought you could only get the permit after living in Greece for 3 months?
Or can we register on our February trip and then buy the car?
Or is there a way to buy a car without a permit?

Thanks


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi. I bought my motorbike with my Greek tax number and UK passport only. No one asked me for my resident card etc.


----------

